# Hitch Bolts - Tightening After Trips?



## COCostas

This spring we purchased a Curt weight distribution hitch and it has served us well on several long trips. Now towing closer distances we are noticing that the ball mount portion of the hitch "sags" after towing sometimes. Apparently the bolts relaxed just enough to cause this, but the hitch was still very solid (just not squared up everywhere as when originally purchased). The hitch dealer has tightened it for us, but said we should check the bolts after every outing. Without a machine, how does a regular human being tighten or adjust those huge bolts? When I asked that at the shop, the guy looked at me and asked, "well can't YOU machine them?". Um...NO...I'm a recruiter and DH is a computer guy! We don't have those types of things just laying around our house.

The hitch has done well and we feel very stable towing in the Colorado mountains and assorted flat places. That said, this sag is unnerving, as is our inability to fix it ourselves.


----------



## SLO250RS

COCostas said:


> This spring we purchased a Curt weight distribution hitch and it has served us well on several long trips. Now towing closer distances we are noticing that the ball mount portion of the hitch "sags" after towing sometimes. Apparently the bolts relaxed just enough to cause this, but the hitch was still very solid (just not squared up everywhere as when originally purchased). The hitch dealer has tightened it for us, but said we should check the bolts after every outing. Without a machine, how does a regular human being tighten or adjust those huge bolts? When I asked that at the shop, the guy looked at me and asked, "well can't YOU machine them?". Um...NO...I'm a recruiter and DH is a computer guy! We don't have those types of things just laying around our house.
> 
> The hitch has done well and we feel very stable towing in the Colorado mountains and assorted flat places. That said, this sag is unnerving, as is our inability to fix it ourselves.


The machine he was referring to is a TORQUE WRENCH you will need to purchase a few tools so you can check the torque on the bolts.Craftsman tools are a good choice and not too expensive and easy to find and come with lifetime warranty.Recrute some help in determining the size of the hardware on your hitch and purchase what you need ala carte.Hope this helps.


----------



## CamperAndy

If you are not handy you must know someone that is, they may be able to loan you what you need or at least help point you in the right direction so you buy the right stuff.

You can never have too many tools!


----------



## Bob in Virginia

I picked up a digital torque wrench at Harbor Freight Tools for around $50. This is a critical tool as you need it to make sure your wheel lugs are tightened correctly, and it is long enough to allow you to get the 120 lbs of torque called for on my OB wheels.


----------



## COCostas

Thank you everyone! We're moderately handy, so with the correct tools we can probably do this ourselves. We've been wanting to get to Harbor Freight for a while now, and a digital torque wrench sounds like a great reason to hurry and get there.


----------



## matty1

I know for my hitch the torque wrench I have only goes to 120lbs or so, but the bolts have to be tightened to A LOT more than that. In the hitch instructions it explains how to; I have to tighten to the 120 lbs with the wrench, then use a regular long handle wrench and go exactly a quarter turn more (or whatever..just example) to get the correct tightening.


----------



## Nathan

Along with the torque wrench, buy a set of sockets for it (most big torque wrenches are 1/2" drive, not the 3/8 of a small socket set). I bought a deep well set that runs from 1/4" to 1" and then a few larger ones for my hitch. That way, I'm always ready in case something comes loose.


----------



## Red Beard

If you are having an issue with any bolt "loosing" it's self I strongly recommend a little repeat little bit of blue LocTite. Remove the nut, clean with non-chloride brake cleaner (picked up at any auto parts store) then add a little bit of blue LocTite, torque to specification. Job done.
The reason for a little is that the more you put on the more difficult to get the nut off. This is one of those common sense things. 
ALL my hitch balls have non-removable LocTite... this is for safety and theft. You can lock the shank to the receiver but a simple large adjustable removes the nut...goodbye boat.


----------



## crunchman12002

COCostas said:


> This spring we purchased a Curt weight distribution hitch and it has served us well on several long trips. Now towing closer distances we are noticing that the ball mount portion of the hitch "sags" after towing sometimes. Apparently the bolts relaxed just enough to cause this, but the hitch was still very solid (just not squared up everywhere as when originally purchased). The hitch dealer has tightened it for us, but said we should check the bolts after every outing. Without a machine, how does a regular human being tighten or adjust those huge bolts? When I asked that at the shop, the guy looked at me and asked, "well can't YOU machine them?". Um...NO...I'm a recruiter and DH is a computer guy! We don't have those types of things just laying around our house.
> 
> The hitch has done well and we feel very stable towing in the Colorado mountains and assorted flat places. That said, this sag is unnerving, as is our inability to fix it ourselves.


Hi,
I have a curt hitch setup with the round bars. If I remember correctly the manual says to torque the big bolts on the side of the hitch head to 240 ft pounds. A human can not do that. This year when I got the new truck, I took it to my buddy and he tightened the bolts with an impact wrench (without checking torque) Also, there is a smaller bolt on the bottom of the hitch head that controls the head pitch, holding the washers in place. That bolt came lose last year, I tightened it as good as I could but it came lose again. Not sure how tight the bolts are now but they will never come lose again without an impact wrench. (right or wrong, not sure, but the bolts are tight and will not come lose)
Any car repair shop, tire shop ect.. will have guys in there with impact wrenches. Take it there and throw them a few bucks to crank the bolts tight for you.
Good luck,
crunchman


----------



## Red Beard

"Hi,
I have a curt hitch setup with the round bars. If I remember correctly the manual says to torque the big bolts on the side of the hitch head to 240 ft pounds. A human can not do that. "

Crunchman- 
I disagree a human can torque bolts to well over 250 ftlbs&#8230;we often inspect bolts/nuts during our inspections in the range of 300 - 650 ftlbs. The longer your lever the more torque you can apply. 
If you look at the "small (18inch)" torque wrenches they typically max at 125ftlbs+. Our big boy is nearly 5feet long and goes to 975 ftlbs. 
Air wrenches are not to be trusted they are great to remove bolts/nuts but to install and torque bolts/nuts they are not recommended. Best way to have a wheel warp or broken is to let some kid loose on it with a air wrench&#8230;you WILL have lug nuts over tightened as well as loose on the same wheel. 
If you have your hitch adjusted and just want to get everything tightened to specification and not worry about it losing up. Take it to a shop where give them a couple of bucks and allow them to use a torque wrench, as far things getting loose use Loctite and everything will stay tight. 
Give me a ½ inch or ¾ inch breaker bar and a 6 foot pipe and you will be surprised what moves or brakes! 
I would hate to see something come loose on you or worse. Torque wrench and LocTite and life wil be good with no worries.


----------



## crunchman12002

Red Beard said:


> "Hi,
> I have a curt hitch setup with the round bars. If I remember correctly the manual says to torque the big bolts on the side of the hitch head to 240 ft pounds. A human can not do that. "
> 
> Crunchman-
> I disagree a human can torque bolts to well over 250 ftlbs&#8230;we often inspect bolts/nuts during our inspections in the range of 300 - 650 ftlbs. The longer your lever the more torque you can apply.
> If you look at the "small (18inch)" torque wrenches they typically max at 125ftlbs+. Our big boy is nearly 5feet long and goes to 975 ftlbs.
> Air wrenches are not to be trusted they are great to remove bolts/nuts but to install and torque bolts/nuts they are not recommended. Best way to have a wheel warp or broken is to let some kid loose on it with a air wrench&#8230;you WILL have lug nuts over tightened as well as loose on the same wheel.
> If you have your hitch adjusted and just want to get everything tightened to specification and not worry about it losing up. Take it to a shop where give them a couple of bucks and allow them to use a torque wrench, as far things getting loose use Loctite and everything will stay tight.
> Give me a ½ inch or ¾ inch breaker bar and a 6 foot pipe and you will be surprised what moves or brakes!
> I would hate to see something come loose on you or worse. Torque wrench and LocTite and life wil be good with no worries.


Redbeard,
Please let me clarify my statements.
I was speaking in "general terms" for a "do-it-yourself-er" that stated they do not own the correct tools and I would hate for them to spend $600 on a "once in a life time" use torque wrench.
Yes, a human can tighten bolts to your stated 975ftlbs of torque with a 5 foot long torque wrench. Saw one @ Snap-On tools for $2000.00. I also saw one in the 125 ft lbs - 400 ft lbs for $600.00. An average person or RV repair shop or tire shop does not have tools that will meet those requirements. I do not know too many aircraft or space station repair shops that would accept a couple bucks to tighten things up for an RV owner. 
My buddy is a certified mechanic and has repaired my truck, cars and ATV's for over 20 years so I trust his judgment to not over tighten my hitch.
I was not implying for them:
"Best way to have a wheel warp or broken is to let some kid loose on it with a air wrench&#8230;you WILL have lug nuts over tightened as well as loose on the same wheel." 
I thought we were talking hitches?
Most people would take their equipment to a certified mechanic but I forgot to mention that. (just in case they took it to a kid that would not have the right tools or know how to tighten a bolt.)
So yes, You are correct "Torque wrench and LocTite and life Will be good with no worries" but most people do not have access to tools of your caliber.
"Give me a ½ inch or ¾ inch breaker bar and a 6 foot pipe and you will be surprised what moves or brakes!"
That would be just as far/close out of required specifications as my buddy could do with his impact wrench but we both know that the bolts would not come lose on a hitch after either of our tightening methods.
Sorry for the confusion, I did not intend to give the wrong advice.
crunchman


----------



## Red Beard

If you are confident and you trust your local mechanic great!!!
When it comes to major safety items I trust very few people. But that's just me. 
I agree most people won't spend 2g for a wrench&#8230;I wouldn't either, even our largest torque wrenches are under 1g. That said a decent wrench capable of 250ftlbs can be found for under $70.00. (http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200343055_200343055)Hint when storing your wrench always return it to zero. 
Now for the cheap easy way to torque a nut/bolt-
To assure that you have tightened a nut/bolt on your hitch i.e. the ½inch and greater size bolts/nuts the turn of the nut method can be utilized. Yes, this is a real method. 
Get yourself the appropriate sized sockets and a long breaker bar (24inch) or you can use a large adjustable wrench again 18in long or more. If you have a 12 inch bar; add a section of pipe to it for leverage.
Tighten the nut snug tight with the wrench then mark a line across the nut and onto to the metal surface behind the nut; using this mark as a guide turn the nut an additional ¼ to ½ turn. This method typically achieves torque in the 200 - 250ftlb. 
BTW- this method is what secures the bolts/nuts in the majority of the buildings you walk into everyday. 
My experience is that the average air wrenches are great to get things apart just not for putting them together. They just don't tighten nuts evenly and most air wrenches in the ½ inch range are good to 75 to 175ftlbs. The key is that most air tools do not tighten evenly from one bolt to the next. 
I would trust the turn of the nut method, or a torque wrench before I trust the average air tool. 
If you have a torque wrench you will find yourself using it, truck/car wheel lug nuts, trailer wheel lug nuts and hitch heads are on the short list. 
A little tube of Blue LocTite is about $6.00 and it will last you a loooong time. I would call this cheap insurance and peace of mind.


----------

